# Lap colon resection w/takedown of colostomy



## GIBBERS (Dec 29, 2009)

I need help with the following:

The patient had a Lap resection of the sigmoid colon along with takedown of a colostomy, splenic flexure mobilization and flex sigmoidoscopy.

I am looking at CPT's 44204,44227,+44213, 45330-59

I see from my bundling program that 44204 and 44227 are bundled. Is there any other code for Lap takedown of a colostomy when done at the same time as a partial colon resection?
Also, my Surgeons want us to code 'Flex Sig' as well. Is this included in the surgery or can I bill it separately?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Torilinne (Dec 29, 2009)

*Takedown of colostomy*

I see that you are allowed to add a -59 mod to 44204 to show separate site.  That should do it for you!

V Davis, CPC


----------

